# Idea?!Starting Stella & Chewy's Duck goose



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Well, I bought Stella & Chewey's duck/goose formula tonight. I gave them a nibble for a treat and they loved it.
I feed Life's Abundance , always have with great results. Lately they have been a little off of it. I thought I would crumble a portion on their kibble to start and wet it????? Yes?? 
I also broke down and got pizzle sticks. They LOVE them, I can see how it is not like rawhide, I feel comfortable that it is safe.
I was so excited because the wall three chew for a good hour before I took them away!
Love all the food talk on here!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yay! My crew loves Stella's. Duck duck goose is one of their faves. As well as lamb. And I just recently tried them on phenomenal pheasant, and that was a hit too. I too sprinkle it over their kibble and I've had phenomenal results and haven't had them grow tired of their food since starting them on Stella's. My crew loves bully's, it's the only chew I feed them. It does truly keep them occupied for a good hr. And I always toss it once it gets down to a small piece. Glad your crew loves their Stella's. Love the picture too, they look great!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I love all the food talk as well. It is so helpful to me! Do you wet their kibble? If you do--problem solved--you can crumble a bit of the S & C and wet it all for them to eat it up. If not, I see 2 options: 1--If you don't want to wet their kibble I would add a bit of water to the freeze dried S & C to hydrate, then add that to the top of the kibble. 2--Start adding water to the kibble. Crumble to S & C on top then add water to the whole mixture. It's not going to hurt a thing and will actually be good for them to be getting the extra water intake.

So glad to hear they enjoyed the Duck, duck, goose!! BTW, don't forget you may want to cut back just a tiny bit on the amount of kibble when you add the S & C because you are adding calories (protein, fat, etc).


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Check out the thread on Stella's freeze dried and ash, Primal might be a better option 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Primallllllllll <3 but pheasant is nom nom  I always love food talk. We don't talk about the human ones as much though


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

So glad to hear your girls loved S&C!! Our favorite is the duck formula too! We put in on top of grain free Fromm and with breakfast add coconut oil and dinner a splash of krill oil. 
I have tried the pheasant, rabbit, and beef as well. Pheasant was a top contender, rabbit worked well for mojo and mimi but but Lola and Leo didn't like it. No one would touch the beef, plus the patties are really hard which is strange to me. 

We did try a bag of Primal Lamb and well I still have it. They liked it a lot at first but then stopped eating it. I'm not sure if it was the flavor maybe?? I've also wanted to mention I used to buy the s&c bags w the patties but now I buy the treat bags so the portions are already done for me and I don't have to worry about over or under feeding. It's a perfect bite size and I just crumble.

I may need to try a new flavor of Primal to see if they got sick of lamb or they don't care for the Primal in general. 

Bullies are a huge hit here too! I have to buy Mojo the extra thick ones bc he's a power chewer. We also love lamb ears, beef curls (they look like calamari rings) and beef trachea rings! It's fun trying new chews out!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I am feeding Stella and Chewys and Primal to Minnie, Tootsie and Peyton. 
Latte I feed a different food. its a frozen raw called Omas pride.

Tootsie has allergies and will get more itchy on certain foods. 
I used to feed her Ziwipeak, but now just Primal Duck and she also has just almost finished a bag of Stella and Chewys rabbit and she does well on both of these.

Minnie has light allergies and will get itchy when fed certain foods. and Peyton doest have any allegies but is used to being fed the exact same thing as Minnie. these 2 eat together . I am phasing them off of Ziwipeak. they have about 1/4 bag left of ziwi venison and then I have a bag of Stella and Chewys Venison for them

exept for Latte, my other 3 all love to drink a lot of water, so , I don't add water to there food. 
Lattes food I will add alittle warm water to the frozen raw so she doesn't eat it cold


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

S & C, duck here sprinkled on kibble when appetite is off or in the morning if we're traveling all day and I need him to eat early always works. I just sprinkle it dry, he's a big water drinker. He has no interest in the bully sticks I've bought him, though.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My kids will eat and Primal flavor but Lamb is their least favorite so that might be why.


----------

